# Need help with 10" SB Spinole



## briank (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't get the adapter for the nose cone with my lathe.
Checking the tooling dimensions from south bend everything has the 10' sizes except for the spindle it is the 13".
17/8" nose cone thread etc. Spindle taper information is also telling me it is 13" specs. 
My question is: Can I get a MT-4 lathe center and use it without the adapter? The sizes spec out to the same.
I am about to order the MT-4 good idea or bad?
brian


----------



## geotek (Sep 28, 2011)

It's probably a Jarno taper. A #12 Jarno is pretty common.
George


----------



## briank (Sep 28, 2011)

George
Thanks for the help, I never heard of a jarno taper until to-day.
By my specs on the lathe and the jarno tapers off the internet it looks closer to a # 10.
The prices I found are CRAZY expensive for the adapter.
SOOO back to the original question can I use a MT-4 adapter????????(I can by the mt-4 for ten bucks)
brian


----------



## geotek (Sep 28, 2011)

Well... Jarno tapers (if that's what it is) are 0.600"/ft or 0.050"/inch. An MT-4 has 0.6233"/ft or 0.0519"/inch. So a taper 3" long would have an error of 0.0057". That's quite a bit.
If I were you, I'd just keep a look out for a deal on the proper adapter. Do you really need to turn something between centers? I know all the old books show people tuning things using lathe dogs and all that, but I can't remember the last time I turned something between centers using the spindle adapter and a drive plate. And I do a lot of machining. If I need to run something between centers I usually put a piece of scrape in the 3-jaw and turn a taper on it using a form tool (modified D style brazed carbide bit).


----------



## briank (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Need help with 10" SB Spindle*

Tig man
Thanks again for the info. I made a sacrificial center a couple of weeks ago. For some reason I thought I still needed to make the lathe original.
If that's all you use than there is no reason to look any farther, I'm already set up and didn't know it!!!!!
brian


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 30, 2011)

Just curious, Jim, could a guy take a Morse reamer to those, or are they hardened and lapped?


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 30, 2011)

So they would need to be ground. I was just thinking about that proprietary one in particular. 

I haven't been around SB much since high school. We had a dozen or more in the machine shop. A friend who is terminal has a small one under dust in his shop, and he is wanting to sell some of his stuff off. If anyone here is interested, when the time comes, I might be able to get it out and get some pictures. Not even sure what model.


----------

